# kneepads for big guys



## viking1 (Nov 12, 2004)

I need some BMX type kneepads. Whats companys offer xxlarge or custom ones for big legs?


----------



## Fat Jeff (Jan 17, 2004)

When I needed armor for DH riding I went with the Fox 911 gear with extra velcro sewn on to extend the straps. If this is too cobbled for your tastes, try looking at the extended size stuff from Core Rat (http://www.corerat.com/ ). I seem to remember that they also used to offer custom pieces. Worth a look.

As always, YMMV


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

have had good luck with XL Roach indy pads (knee and shin)

for just knees (only when skateboarding) I use prodesigns (they would work for BMX I'm sure)

250 lbs 6'2"


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Not really knee pads but...

I use the Roach Rally DH knee / shin armor in XL. Those were the only brand / model that offered complete coverage and good mobility for my gangly appendages. And I tried everything out there. I am 6'4", 200# and have to tighten them all the way up to fit well but they do fit very well. (However a friend of mine who is the same height as me and about #40 heavier also uses them and loves them.) There is also a less burly version (Rally FR) with an open back and slightly thinner padding. 

I use mine when I ride my bike at the skateparks and dont even know they are there, once strapped on.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

I find most Fox leg pad stuff to run big ... my shin and knee pads are both size M. Can't recall the last time I wore anything in size M.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

BOth 661 and roach's stuff fit me well in XL (6'3" 260).


----------



## El Beastro (Jan 20, 2004)

*I'm not on my knees a lot......*



viking1 said:


> I need some BMX type kneepads. Whats companys offer xxlarge or custom ones for big legs?


.....but the few times I've wiped out these Race Face Rally (also known as Roach Rallye) pads have saved lost skin and busted knees every time:

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Pads/product_122797.shtml

I'm 220 #s @ 6'1" and have larger than average calves yet the XL pads fit me nicely and are comfortable enough to wear on every ride. They have good protection from road rash and are very sturdy so sharp impacts don't do damage to knee caps & shins. They are of average weight and breath decently on warm days. I've been riding with them for 2 seasons now and have no complaints.

I have tried two sets of Fox pads and neither set worked as well as these nor were as comfortable.

I know of an online bike shop that sells them for $54.95 plus shipping. Everyone else seems to be $10 more. PM me for details if you are interested in getting a pair.

Race Face/Roach also makes matching elbow/forearm pads.


----------

